# Timeshare Soap.



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2007)

I recently started wondering whether timeshare vacationers prefer little resort soaps, shampoos, lotions, etc., that come packed in wrappers custom-imprinted with the timeshare resort's emblems, or whether there's more of a preference among timeshare vacationers for high-end resort toiletries (e.g., Crabtree & Evelyn) packed with their regular commercial labels & wrappings. 

The question comes up because 1 timeshare we like very much (where we own a Floating Diamond EEY 3BR lock-off) is facing a price hike of 25% to 42% for logo-wrapped toiletries to supply in the units for owners & renters & exchangers.  I suspect switching to Crabtree & Evelyn (or something similar) might not cost as much as price-hiked logo-wrapped generic toiletries. 

Much as I like logo-wrapped toiletries that reinforce my pride of ownership in the resort, my own personal preference is for items more like Crabtree's & Evelyn's.  Others may or may not feel the same, I don't know. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 28, 2007)

We can take them or leave them.  I realize it would be miniscule, but anything that would keep mfs from increasing that is non-essential is ok to sacrifice for our part.

Marty


----------



## geekette (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I hardly care.  My tastes are not expensive and I will always bring my own conditioner.  Beyond that, whatever.  Just don't raise my fees for it.  If someone wants The Best, they can provide their own.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 28, 2007)

The post title made me think that maybe someone had developed a timeshare soap opera...I'm sure we could get much fodder for such a program here on TUG.  

Anyway as far as the soaps I don't care what they are or even if there are any, because I can still bring my own if I fly.  However, when it comes to shampoo these days I would just like to know that there will be some in the ts.  We prefer to fly with just carry-on bags regardless of where we travel, and with the new security limitations on everything needing to be in 3 ounce bottles, plus the 1 bag limitation for those things it is increasingly difficult to bring everything needed when you consider suntan lotion, moisturizer etc.  I don't care what kind of shampoo it is - I would be happy with any.  (I've been known to use dishwashing liquid to wash my hair in an emergency).  Similarly I wish all ts provided a hair dryer as that is the last thing I want to lug along in my one bag.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2007)

tashamen said:


> The post title made me think that maybe someone had developed a timeshare soap opera...I'm sure we could get much fodder for such a program here on TUG.



you werent the only one :rofl:


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

do _ANY_ TS actually have designer bath amenities?


----------



## BSQ (Aug 28, 2007)

the first thing I gather up and set aside are the little soaps and such.  Be it at a timeshare, hotel whatever.  I have sensitive skin and never want to risk ruining a vacation by trying a soap I don't normally use. 

If I've forgotten something, as long as there is someplace either within the complex or nearby that I can pick the item up, I'm perfectly happy.


----------



## Blues (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep, we're the same way.  Both DW and I react to perfumey soaps.  Besides, many of them leave you smelling like a french w**rehouse.  So we pick them up and put them aside, too.  We used to take them home for our guests, but anymore we don't even want them smelling up our luggage.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 28, 2007)

Include me in the group that thought this was a thread about soap operas.  And I agree with Tashamen about the hair dryers.  They should be standard items in timeshares and hotels.

As for soaps and shampoos, if I am going to be anyplace for longer than a couple of days, I bring my own.  DH doesn't care but wants manly-sized soap to shower with.  He usually sticks two or three of those little bars together and as it becomes smaller with use, adds another bar to the stack.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 28, 2007)

I never really pay attention anymore whether or not there are timeshare brands on the soaps/shampoo's or not. I do pay attention to the quality and prefer a good quality soap to a lower quality that has the resort logo on it. In the end since it's only for a week and I don't share others sensitivities to soap I really don't care. As an owners I'd just as soon keep my money in my pocket and drop the branding off the toiletries. As an exchanger it's not going to change my opinion of the resort one way or the other. I DO notice quality products over resort branded products. For instance, I had come to look forward to the soap that Marriott use to provide up until a year or two ago when they changed brands.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 28, 2007)

I like the knock-off Dial soap bars.  I think they are 3  for $1

GEORGE


----------



## grest (Aug 28, 2007)

I was ready to read about a soap opera too!  Regarding the soaps and lotions, we never use them.  We bring them home, however, and when we have quite a stash, we take them to a homeless shelter, or abused women's shelter...they are very appreciative.  We have heard of some folks who gather them up and deliver them to homes for the elderly, who may have more trouble handling the larger containers..
Connie


----------



## budgetbob (Aug 28, 2007)

*Timeshare Soap will increase mfs*

As far as the Casting Call goes...I'm out.

As far as the gimme toiletries, We bring our own liquid soaps, hair care and hand lotions. Don't raise mfs over something sooo trivial. IMHO.....


----------



## Moosie (Aug 28, 2007)

We always do a quick stop before checking in.  Love it when a Walmart is on the way, as we can pick up everything we need in one place. 

Be doing that in MB come Nov.  We will be right down the street from the Walmart there.

I only use one bar of soap at time shares and hotels, just for washing our hands. Pick up all the rest of needed tolitries for the week, usually in sample sizes if i can. If not I ship home the regular sizes.

 The rest I leave for whoever wants it.


----------



## happymum (Aug 29, 2007)

I confess to liking higher-end toiletries.   It adds to the holiday-treat feeling for me. Yes, we have been to a number of ts's that do supply upscale amenities.  Three that come to mind are Manhattan Club, Four Seasons Aviara (although I preferred their previous brand L'occitane), and Aviawest in Ucluelet.
I also collect any toiletries for the local shelters and I know that they are really appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't use any of the toiletries provided in TS's or hotels - I prefer my own brands, but I do take them home and donate them to the high school football team's locker room!


----------



## Stressy (Aug 29, 2007)

happymum said:


> I confess to liking higher-end toiletries.   It adds to the holiday-treat feeling for me. Yes, we have been to a number of ts's that do supply upscale amenities.  Three that come to mind are Manhattan Club, Four Seasons Aviara (although I preferred their previous brand L'occitane), and Aviawest in Ucluelet.
> I also collect any toiletries for the local shelters and I know that they are really appreciated.




Oh yes, The FSA has very nice shampoo/rinse. I guess they can afford it-with those MF fees. Since there is daily maid service-unbeknownst to me-my daughter was stashing the shampoo and rinse in our suitcases so the maid would replenish it. A diva was born at age 11. LOL. Her aunt(my sister) has also admitted that she is addicted and  powerless over TS/Hotel toiletries.  I couldn't care less-I have sensitivities and always bring everything I need. Raise MF fees over it? No way.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 29, 2007)

We ordinarily travel with our own soap and shampoo items.  With allergies, I need to be careful with what I bathe with, or use in terms of lotions.  My favorite hand lotion in a TS, however, is the one provided by the FF/Wyndham at Cypress Palms branded as "Vacation Therapy" which is not offensive to my senses.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 29, 2007)

We own at the Aruba Surf Club, and they usually leave only shampoo or only conditioner - never both.  Very odd.  It's nice stuff, Bath & Body Works Aromatherapy with a ginger scent.  

That being said, I usually bring my own shampoo, conditioner, lotion, and a bar of soap.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 29, 2007)

I confess that I do like some high-end stuff too.  Club Intrawest uses Judith Jackson Spa products (at least at some of the locations - I haven't been to all of them) which DH liked so much that he ordered some online after our last trip to Mont Tremblant.  But this thread has made me think about looking at the next financial statements to see how much of our CI points MFs go towards that.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 29, 2007)

We usually bring our own body washes and shampoos, so they could leave most of that stuff off altogether if it would save on maintenance fees. As long as there is a bar of any kind of soap at each sink for handwashing, I'd be happy. I do like to see the kitchen well stocked with both hand and dishwasher detergent.

Sheila


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 29, 2007)

We use anything.  If the shampoo is not OK for my hair, my husband has no preferences, and he will use it.  I always use the small soaps.


----------



## bruwery (Aug 29, 2007)

Soap?  Who needs it?  I figure the chlorine in the pool gets me clean enough...

Realistically speaking, the resorts should provide something, although there certainly isn't a need for fancy goop or customized logos.  Granted, most of us bring our own stuff and don't need the complementary samplers, but some people may not travel with any, due to space limitations, unfamiliarity, or forgetfulness.  Such people would be quite disappointed to arrive after a long day of uncomfortable travel, hoping for a quick shower, only to find there's no soap whatsoever.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 29, 2007)

*We don't need the logo anymore*

Alan brought up an interesting topic. But I was also hoping for "As The Timeshare Turns" on Spike or Lifetime but that isn't the topic after all. 

The resort he refers to went to a logo box about 5 years ago when there was some question about it's true identity. There was a conglomeration of mismatched and outdated developer logo's, resort logo's, club logo's - nothing consistent that said you are at "CPR" and not some generic, system based timeshare along the way. The product in the box was the exact same Gilbert & Soames product.  The question is custom logo or generic box. 

Since that time the resort reclaimed it's identity by removing the generic developer sign and bringing back the original, colorful logo based design. The glass doors lost their Club logo and returned to the resort logo. The non-resort logos in the Clubhouse, Giftshop, the directional signs - you name it - have been redone with the resort logo as they were replaced/updated.  There should no longer be any question if you are at Cypress Pointe or just another nondescript club location. The resort is not a cookie cutter design and has always been proud of that. 

So when we heard that the price for the logo'd product boxes/bottles was going up while the generic, non-club, non-resort logo type were still at the old price there was no choice to be made. Keep the cost down and the quality up.  

Glad to hear the majority seem to agree with that approach both as the owner paying the bills and as the incoming guest. Looks like my logo'd boxes will be collectors items soon.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 29, 2007)

I was going to say, "I don't care what is offered ... I always bring/use my own" -- but happymum's comment gave me pause.


happymum said:


> I confess to liking higher-end toiletries.  It adds to the holiday-treat feeling for me.


I must agree -- certain touches add to the vacation experience.  Warner Springs Ranch offers a rose glycerin soap wrapped in their custom ranch label.  I'm hooked -- the soap is now the key to many scent-triggered memories. 

I'm not alone ... my sister-in-law unwrapped a new bar to "bless" their new home on moving day.  I spotted a bar in the guest bath of a weekend home built by dear friends from the ranch.  I think I even saw one in my parent's RV.  These bars seem to travel!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 2, 2007)

*O.K. By Me.*

Shucks, Gilchrist & Soames is pretty much in the same upscale bracket as Crabtree & Evelyn*,* right ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't think my wife and I have ever used the soaps provided at the timeshares.  We have always brought our own.  We buy 4 oz. lockable pump bottles (at Container Store) and fill them with our shampoo and conditioner.  We also love travel sized items, so we bring a bunch of travel sized liquid Dove bath/body soap.

So I guess my answer is, don't even put soap in the villas, keep down the MF's.


----------



## philemer (Sep 3, 2007)

We love the free toiletries at hotels & condos---usually. No sensitive skin here.  Come on, you know you use them too. 

Phil


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2007)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> So I guess my answer is, don't even put soap in the villas, keep down the MF's.



I wonder how much of a resorts budget is spent on these items. I wonder what it works out to per week and if one could do better buying their own products. I would like to think that they get a large quantity discount and the cost per week is low, but you never know, its not like they are spending their money. They are spending the owner’s money.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2007)

philemer said:


> We love the free toiletries at hotels & condos---usually. No sensitive skin here.  Come on, you know you use them too.
> 
> Phil



We do use them sometime. I don't think of them as free though, nothing is free. We as a customer paid for it one way or another.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mickey Mouse Soap -- Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.*

That time we took the whole bunch to our outstanding Orlando timeshare for Thanksgiving, it was our daughter-in-law's 1st Orlando vacation in a non-Disney resort.  (She was & is a bigtime Disney fan -- not that there's anything wrong with that.) 

The Chief Of Staff & I got there 1st.  To ease our daughter-in-law's transition into luxury non-Disney accommodations right close to The House Of Mouse, we grabbed up all the Gilchrist & Soames resort soaps, etc., from the master suite bathroom where she & our son were to stay for the week, & replaced those high-end toiletries with a comparable supply of official Walt Disney Resort Mickey Mouse soaps, shampoos, conditioners, lotions, etc., that we sneakily bought via eBay specially for the purpose several weeks before our trip. 

That creative _el switcho_ on resort soaps was not enough to transform our independent timeshare into a little corner of Disney World.  Even so, our daughter-in-law greatly appreciated the gesture & enjoyed the Mickey Mouse toiletries in her suite.  Not only that, since then she & our son & grandson have gone back to that same non-Disney resort several more times for more Orlando vacations.  Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jberndt10 (Sep 3, 2007)

*No soap left behind*

I always bring my own shampoo (a vanity thing).  The rest of the family uses what is provided.  I take any unopened packages home cause they are great when the boys go to camp.  We do buy a foam soap for the kitchen sink for hand washing, I just don't like using bar soap for my hands, ok I'm spoiled.  I also must admit if the timeshare provides dish soap I take what's leftover of that  and use it in our camper. Oh, and I take the coffee packages too, we bring our own.  I figure we paid for it.  My husband thinks I'm goofy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 17, 2007)

*All The Little Soap Slivers Are Used Up -- Time To Go Vacatation At A Timeshare.*

We're out of here later this week -- headed to Gatlinburg Town Square, our 1st straight-points timeshare exchange.  (Before this, we've either exchanged week for week or taken RCI _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ deals -- 1st time for everything, eh?) 

Everybody should do Gatlinburg once, they say, so this will be our time in Gatlinburg. 

I am trying to soften up The Chief Of Staff for another timeshare vacation next month -- before some of our overripe timeshare points expire.  But she's a hard sell, so this might be all the timeshare vacationing we'll be doing till January.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 18, 2007)

I am allergic to Aloe (in any form) so I don't use soaps or shampoos provided by timeshares or hotels.  Even on cruises I use my own.  We bring (or buy) Ivory for soap and each use our own shampoo.  Funnily enough, I discovered my allergy at our timeshare in Aruba as they provide Aloe products for our use.  Linda


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 18, 2007)

jberndt10 said:


> I always bring my own shampoo (a vanity thing).  The rest of the family uses what is provided.  I take any unopened packages home cause they are great when the boys go to camp.  We do buy a foam soap for the kitchen sink for hand washing, I just don't like using bar soap for my hands, ok I'm spoiled.  I also must admit if the timeshare provides dish soap I take what's leftover of that  and use it in our camper. Oh, and I take the coffee packages too, we bring our own.  I figure we paid for it.  My husband thinks I'm goofy.




I always wondered if it was okay to do it.  We don't drink coffee, but I bring those packets home.  My brother in law claims I am stealing them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thou Shalt Not Steal.*




rapmarks said:


> My brother in law claims I am stealing them.


If you go out to the housekeeping staff person's service cart when nobody is looking & grab up extra coffee packs, soaps, shampoos, etc., _that's_ stealing.   If you take home the items furnished in the unit for your use, that is not stealing.  Shux, those items were put there for your use -- _mox nix_ whether you use'm at the timeshare, on the way back, or after you get home.  

If you take your own burnt-out light bulbs with you & swap those out for the good bulbs in the timeshare-unit lamps & fixtures & refrigerator, that's also stealing.  (My cousin recently checked into an airport Ramada where the room they put in him in had 100% burnt-out light bulbs in all lamps, thanks no doubt to the larcenous behavior of whoever stayed there before him.  Sheesh.) 

Ditto if you take home the extra T.P., boxes of tissues, etc., that were placed in the unit strictly as spares -- that's also theft. 

I broke a juice glass at a nice Orlando timeshare 1 time -- accidentally dropped it onto the tile floor of the kitchen & it smashed into 1*,*000 bits.  I was a timeshare-exchange rookie at the time, & fully expected to have to pay for a replacement when I confessed my sin to the front desk person.  Those things happen, they said, & thanked me for letting them know.  Great.  But if I took home a timeshare juice glass, that would be stealing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 18, 2007)

Alan,

Some elements of our alleged society will never cease to amaze me. Taking ones burned out light bulbs and swapping them, amazing. Hope they don't waste a lot of time in church.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 18, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> (My cousin recently checked into an airport Ramada where the room they put in him in had 100% burnt-out light bulbs in all lamps, thanks no doubt to the larcenous behavior of whoever stayed there before him. Sheesh.)
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
Why would anyone want to go to all that trouble (not to mention suitcase space) to "save" a few bucks.  How stupid.  How much is one's integrity worth?  Apparantly not much to that thief.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bulb Snatcher M.O. Used In Wal*Mart Ladies Departrment.*




Rose Pink said:


> Why would anyone want to go to all that trouble (not to mention suitcase space) to "save" a few bucks.


It does seem odd, bigtime.  Yet it seems bigtime unlikely that every bulb in that particular Ramada room would have coincidentally burned out all about the same time, leaving my cousin in the dark when he went into the room right after checking in. 

And how twisted is it for the bulb snatcher to go to such premeditated lengths?  Shucks, it would have been lots less trouble just to swipe the good bulbs outright, leaving empty lamp sockets, than to bring along a bunch of burnt-out bulbs for the specific purpose of switching.  Good grief.  

I overheard a conversation recently between The Chief Of Staff & a friend whose favorite undies include 18-Hour Bras, which she said some Wal*Mart shoppers steal in a manner similar to the _modus operandi_ of the Ramada bulb snatcher.  She said that brand of brassiere comes packed in a cardboard carton.  She took 1 into the try-on room & discovered the carton contained somebody's used, worn & dirty brassiere, instead of a new 18-Hour Bra that was supposed to be in the package.  When she told the Wal*Mart attendant about it, the attendant said, "That happens all the time.  People go into the fitting rooms & put on new bras, putting the old bras they already had on into the new packages, & then walking out wearing the new 1s, & there's nothing we can do about it.  That's why so many bras are on hangers now instead of in packages." 

Well, brassieres are not my area of expertise -- far from it  (not that I claim _any_ area of expertise anyhow).  Even so, it doesn't seem it would be all that difficult for Wal*Mart to add security tags to its merchandise, even undergarments inside packages -- the kind of tags, I mean, that set off buzzers if taken past the tag detectors at the exits without deactivation at check-out. 

Who knew Wal*Mart undie-snatchers were more prevalent than Ramada bulb snatchers ? 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 19, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> (not that I claim _any_ area of expertise anyhow).
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


 

But I thought you were expert at sticking slivers of soap together.    Which sort of brings us back to the original topic of this thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 19, 2007)

*A Little Know-How Is A Dangerous Thing.*




Rose Pink said:


> But I thought you were expert at sticking slivers of soap together.


Well, yes, I am good at that -- also at loading the dishwasher & fixing WhirlPool/Sears (etc.) dryers.  Not sure whether that adds up to actual, you know *. . .* expertise. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 30, 2008)

*Putting The Toothpaste Back Into The Tube.*

Here's a badly needed invention -- low-tech, should not be at all difficult to produce. 

I'm talking about a little plastic threaded adapter, double-ended, threaded on both ends to match the insides of toothpaste tube caps. 

Screw partially used tubes of toothpaste into both ends of the little adapter, then squeeze all the remaining toothpaste out of 1 tube into the other tube of toothpaste.  The result = 1 mostly full tube of toothpaste, instead of 2 mostly empty tubes. 

I guess the only problem would be the risk of detonation if somebody tried doing that with a partial tube of Crest at 1 end & a partial tube of Colgate on the other end -- kind of like pouring coca-cola & pepsi into the same glass. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Texasbelle (Jul 30, 2008)

*As the timeshare world turns*

It's hard to remember what each timeshare group provides.  Silverleaf doesn't provide hairdryers and other than soap, you may or may not have small sizes of needed bath products.  Escapes! [Cooper] timeshares used to provide everything but food in the kitchen.  When they expanded, they stopped providing napkins, plastic wrap, etc.  They still have foil wrap as well as the expected paper towels.  Escapes! in Galveston had spa name products at first, but now have generic hand soap and have been giving us a zip case with deodorant soap, shampoo, conditioner and lotion with the Escapes! logo upon check-in.  The Landing @ 7 Coves has always had a large bottle of dishwasher soap [seems more economical and I would never take it home.]  I always bring a bottle of antibacterial soap, some antibacterial spray and extra toilet tissue if not traveling by plane.  Now about tissue, I feel the MINIMUM amount should be 1 double roll per guest allowed for a one week stay.  I have been known to take a roll home for the next trip.  For example, there are only 2 of us staying in a 2 bedroom and the next time there will be 6--I feel we have paid maintenance for 6 both times.  When we left China, we brought back kleenex and tissue we had brought, but left clothing, converters, a purse.  Made no sense.


----------



## Kel (Jul 30, 2008)

I like to use my own soap, shampoo, lotions, etc.  I don't like the smell of a lot of the lotions and shampoos they put in hotel rooms.  The only thing I like is a bar of soap for the bathroom sink.  And, I bring my own blow dryer.


----------



## nicklinneh (Jul 30, 2008)

OUR CHURCH collects these items from parishioners and forwards them to a local homeless shelter. -ken


----------



## pjrose (Jul 30, 2008)

Our TS provides decent-sized bars in the tub/shower, and smaller ones at the sinks.  Some of the housekeepers throw out the partly used bars and replace them with new ones. (Some leave the partly used bars in the soap dish, so I don't know what the policy is.)

I do like having soap available, and I'm happy with what they provide, but I'll bet it'd be a lot less wasteful and less expensive to have some kind of liquid shower-soap dispenser on the shower wall.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 31, 2008)

*Soap etc.*

I look and am impressed if the toiletries are a name I recognize to be "upscale" but I bring my own Dove bar for bathing and my own shampoo and conditioner.  

We're at Bluegreen's Big Cedar now and they have a basket of Gilchrist & Soames products (shampoo, conditioner, body butter and soap) on each bathroom sink.  We had mid-week cleaning service yesterday and they took away the barely used bars of soap and bottles of shampoo and completely replaced them.  THAT was a waste!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2008)

*Compact Fluorescent Timeshare Bulb Snatchers.*




AwayWeGo said:


> And how twisted is it for the bulb snatcher to go to such premeditated lengths?  Shucks, it would have been lots less trouble just to swipe the good bulbs outright, leaving empty lamp sockets, than to bring along a bunch of burnt-out bulbs for the specific purpose of switching.


A professional timeshare resort manager in Florida recently reported that (a few) unit occupants have been unscrewing the energy-saving compact fluorescent bulbs out of the the lamps & fixtures & replacing those with old-fashioned energy-wasting conventional light bulbs -- as though resort staff wouldn't catch on. 

Hard to understand why folks would resort to such low-level larceny, now that prices on those cute little twisty bulbs have come way, way down. 

In any case, what makes it specially vexing to the timeshare resort, in addition to the cost of replacing stolen twisty bulbs, is that the resort gets an energy conservation discount from Florida Power in exchange for replacing all the incandescent bulbs in the whole resort with low-energy compact fluorescents.  So if too many low-energy bulbs revert to high-energy bulbs because of larceny & the power company finds out about it, the timeshare's price break on electricity could become endangered. 

To cope, the resort manager is sending somebody with a clipboard into each unit to run a check-out check-list of all the lamps & fixtures.  Reported bulb snatchers will then be billed for compact fluorescent bulbs to replace the 1s the snatchers took home as souvenirs. 

I'm guessing it would be a good idea also to install little placards -- someplace where unit occupants will notice them -- briefly explaining the deal with the power company & putting occupants on notice that somebody with a clipboard will be going through the units after the occupants check out. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 25, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I don't use any of the toiletries provided in TS's or hotels - I prefer my own brands, but I do take them home and donate them to the high school football team's locker room!
> and O
> 
> UR CHURCH collects these items from parishioners and forwards them to a local homeless shelter. -ken
> ...



  I do similar.
  My fitness club (Longfellow Club-Sudbury, Ma.) periodically has a big collection drive and donates them to our troops overseas and in VA & military hospitals. The thank you cards are beyond touching. I also take them to homeless shelters/halfway houses in between drives. I travel a lot !
When I tell the housekeepers about this at different resorts, they always make sure I get a couple/few more.
  Beags


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We, too, usually collect the ones PLACED IN OUR UNIT, and donate them; sometimes we use them.  I was stunned when an acquaintance, with a lot of money, said they always take the extra toilet paper and kleenix--maybe that's how they got so much money, one toilet paper roll at a time.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 25, 2008)

PStreet1 said:


> I was stunned when an acquaintance, with a lot of money, said they always take the extra toilet paper and kleenix--maybe that's how they got so much money, one toilet paper roll at a time.



Reminds me of something my son said at around age 4 or so.....we had previously told him not to use too much TP, and explained how paper comes from trees.  Then sometime later he wanted us to buy something that was too costly.  We said "money doesn't grow on trees", and he said "I know, only toilet paper does".   

So maybe there IS a connection...money doesn't come from trees, it comes from toilet paper!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2008)

Years ago, to afford my vacation house, I would rent it out for long weekends.  As it was 280 mile RT, I would bring up a Costco-type case of 24 rolls of TP.  Half would be left under the bathroom sinks.  The other half "locked" in the owner's closet.

Always, the TP would be totally gone after the first or second "guest" stay.  It never cease to amaze me as to how everyone seemed to think that they PAID for those 20+ rolls of TP.  Gone even from the "locked" owners closet.

After trying to leave less there (only a 2 or 3 rolls), I just put in the "what you need to bring" fact sheet "_All paper supplies - including TP, paper towels, tissues"._
:annoyed: 
Also gone with less frequency would be 3-way light blubs and 9-volt batteries, from the smoke detector.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> A professional timeshare resort manager in Florida recently reported that (a few) unit occupants have been unscrewing the energy-saving compact fluorescent bulbs out of the the lamps & fixtures & replacing those with old-fashioned energy-wasting conventional light bulbs -- as though resort staff wouldn't catch on.
> 
> Hard to understand why folks would resort to such low-level larceny, now that prices on those cute little twisty bulbs have come way, way down.
> 
> ...




While the bulbs only cost a few dollars each. To outfit an entire home can be quite expensive. We just did ours and it was over $75. Guess if they figure they can save a few bucks, then why not. Is the cost of paying a person to go around and check all the units going to cover the savings they will get when billing the costs back to the renter. If it doesn't, it is sometimes cheaper just to let it happen and replace them when stolen. I wouldn't think it is a regular occurance.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Bring our own*

We always bring our own but when we have guests with us extra soap, shampoo, etc. works out great.
Our favorite is at Worldmark (we are owners) where the units have spices in them.  We used to have to either spend lots on different spices or change what we planned on cooking.  Now that we know what will be in the unit we can bring recipes, etc. and know the spices will be there.
Bart


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 18, 2008)

*Great idea*



DeniseM said:


> I don't use any of the toiletries provided in TS's or hotels - I prefer my own brands, but I do take them home and donate them to the high school football team's locker room!



I donate them to our school social worker who works with kids on hygene and such. :whoopie:


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 18, 2008)

dwsupt said:


> I donate them to our school social worker who works with kids on hygene and such. :whoopie:



We donate them too.  A few years ago a good friend and neighbor put out an all points bulletin asking anyone in the neighborhood who travels to save any toiletries they received from hotels and T/S so she could create little gift packages for a women's shelter.  Because of this effort, each year she is able to make up between 30 and 50 packages for distribution around the holidays.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 8, 2008)

*Tough day at work: pull out the timeshare soap*

I'm rummaging through my "personal drawer" at work for _anything_ to lift my spirits (think "chocolate").  Instead, located in the far back of the drawer, under my box of spare change (used to secure "chocolate") ... I find a rose-scented Glycerine Complexion Bar from Warner Springs Ranch.  Ahhhh ... just what I needed.  I closed my eyes and breathed in ... exhale, repeat, again.

Hmm -- feeling much better.  The scent brought me back a peaceful setting of a rustic cottage, warm bath and toasty fireplace.  Yeah!  A mini-vac!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Trick Or Treat.*

I figure if we run out of Hershey bars, etc., we can hand out leftover bars of _Timeshare Soap_ to the Halloween trick-or-treaters. 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Oct 27, 2008)

:hysterical: 

Dori


----------



## Debbyd57 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I will go against the main stream of thought. :rofl:  I prefer to have soap provided.  I could care less about the shampoo, (or so I thought until I forgot my shampoo at home last weekend when we went to TN for 2 days). :rofl:  And, with that said, I would love them to provide Evelynn and Crabtree shower gel for my use.  I would also prefer E&C soap over logo soap.  JMHO.    I would however, be very unhappy to have my maint fees raised over a fancier more expensive brand of soap.   Debby


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 13, 2009)

*Regular Soap At Orlando Timeshare & Timeshare Soap At Club Intrawest Sandestin.*

Vacation Village At Parkway, where we stayed last week on RCI _Last Call_, stocked our 1BR "B" unit with 2 decent size bars of Dial soap in the bathroom & a 3-oz. squeeze bottle of generic dishwashing liquid detergent in the mini-kitchen.  No shampoo, no conditioner, no lotion, but plenty of paper products. 

Club Intrawest Sandestin, on the Florida Panhandle, where we're staying this week on a straight-weeks RCI exchange, equipped both bathrooms & the jacuzzi in our 1BR 4/4 unit with Club Intrawest proprietary-branded (i.e., Judith Jackson Spa) premium hotel-size soap, shampoo, conditioner, & shower gel, along with plenty of TP & tissue.  The full kitchen has a little squeeze bottle of dishwashing liquid detergent, but no automatic dishwasher detergent & no paper towels.  

This is the 1st 1BR timeshare we've stayed in that has 2 complete full-size bathrooms -- 1 for the bedroom occupants & another for the people stuck with the sleep-sofa.  With just The Chief Of Staff & I here this week, we get to have His & Hers bathrooms for a change. 

Kissimmee was warm & sunny last week.  This week Sandestin is sunny enough, but coolish.  We're having a wonderful time anyhow. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Jan 13, 2009)

If you don't take the little shampoos and lotions, do they throw them out or leave them there?  

What if they're partly used?  Do they refill them?  

After all, you might have contaminated them.......

I have more than enough of the cute little bottles, but if they're just going to throw them out, I'll take them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 19, 2009)

*Waste Not, Want Not.*




pjrose said:


> I have more than enough of the cute little bottles, but if they're just going to throw them out, I'll take them.


Shux, you paid for'm so you might just as well take'm home with you. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

